# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  کار کردن یک خارجی در ایران؟

## bahram8

سلام به شما
من یک برنامه نوس 22 ساله از آلمان هستم و فعلا در دانشگاه درس می خونم.
من تصمیم دارم بعد از اینکه فوق لیسانس گرفتم برای کار و زندگی برم ایران.
حالا سوالم اینه بنظر شما چجوری میشه با برنامه نویسی در ایران موفق بود؟ من خودم با بازار کار ایران آشنا نیستم چون در آلمان به دنیا و بزرگ شدم لذا می خواستم از کسانی نظر بگیرم که بیشتر از من تجربه دارند.

لطفا ننویسد که نیام، اینو در ایران کافی شنیدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
خیلی ممنون از جوابتون

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

متاسفانه در ایران بدلیل نبودن کپی رایت و.... بازار برنامه نویسی جواب نمیده.

----------


## Delphi Coder

در مقایسه با اونجا خواه ناخواه با یه سری مشکلات مواجه خواهید بود نکته مثبت اینکه با رقبای به مراتب خیلی ضعیفتری نسبت به آلمان طرف خواهید  بود. مشکل کپی رایت هم که دوستان اشاره کردند در عین حال که یک ضعف بزرگ  هست مزایایی هم داره که نمیشه نادیده گرفت پس به این مساله هم میشه یه جورایی نگاه مثبت داشت. راه موفقیت هم راه مشخصی نیست که  بشه به یکی دیکته کرد گستردگی شاخه ها در نرم افزار به قدری هست که هر کس  از مسیر منحصر به خودش میتونه موفق باشه.

----------


## sun2rise

حوزه آی تی در ایران تازه متولد شده و به نظرم موقعیت بهتری است نسبت به سایر کشورها که بتوان در این کشور موفق شد
برای این که بتونید موفق باشید یا باید بهترین باشید یا اولی در ایران این دو پتانسیل وجود داره که هم اولین باشید هم بهترین ولی در خارج کشور ایران به خصوص اروپا و امریکا دیگه نباید به فکر اولین بودن شد ولی میشه بهترین بود
قوانین کپی رایت هم مزایای خودش رو داره هم معایب و فکر نمیکنم این دلیل قانع کننده باشه برای نیامدن به ایران
راستی اینم میخواستم بگم کسی که توی آلمان به دنیا اومده و بزرگ شده اونجاست فکر نکنم بتونه به زبان کوچه بازاری ایران به این صورت که شما نوشتید صحبت کنه
شایدم من اشتباه میکنم

----------


## reza_noei

> سلام به شما
> من یک برنامه نوس 22 ساله از آلمان هستم و فعلا در دانشگاه درس می خونم.
> من تصمیم دارم بعد از اینکه فوق لیسانس گرفتم برای کار و زندگی برم ایران.
> حالا سوالم اینه بنظر شما چجوری میشه با برنامه نویسی در ایران موفق بود؟ من خودم با بازار کار ایران آشنا نیستم چون در آلمان به دنیا و بزرگ شدم لذا می خواستم از کسانی نظر بگیرم که بیشتر از من تجربه دارند.
> 
> لطفا ننویسد که نیام، اینو در ایران کافی شنیدم 
> خیلی ممنون از جوابتون


سلام 
اگر میخواهید بعنوان برنامه نویس کاربردی و اپلیکیشن نویس وارد بازار کار بشید اوضاع بازار ایران بسیار وحشتناکه. در ایران مشکلات بسیار بزرگی وجود داره 
یکی از معضلات بزرگ دلالی های بازار نرم افزارهای کاربردیه. دلالی که در آن یک نفر پروژه مثلا 200 میلیونی میگیره و چند بار که دست به دست بشه برنامه نویس اون پروژه رو با مثلا 5 میلیون انجام میده خوب میشه دید که آینده این برنامه نویس و از اون مهم تر برنامه چه خواهد شد! و مشکل بزرگتر فقر مهندسی نرم افزار در ایرانه که خودش یک فرصت فوق العاده برای ورود به این حوزه است مهندسی نرم افزار در ایران به یک رویای احمقانه بیشتر شبیه تا یک اصل در طراحی نرم افزار، تعداد شرکت هایی که استاندارد های مهندسی نرم افزار را رعایت میکنند بسیار کمه البته همون شرکت ها هم در سطح ایران استاندارد هستند (: خوب برای شرکت های ایرانی بیشتر پول اهمیت داره تا اعتبار. الیته شاید کسانی باشند که کارشون رو درست انجام بدهند (لطفا بنده را حلال کنند!)

اگر دنبال کار در یک شرکت هستید پیشنهاد میکنم به شرکت های دانش بنیان و زیر نظر دانشگاه ها وارد شوید چون این شرکت ها وضع خوبی دارند و آینده روشنی دارند.
ولی اگر به دنبال تأسیس یک شرکت نرم افزاری هستنید کمربند خود را محکم ببندید و رنج های شروع کارتان را به جان بخرید تا روزی در بازار ایران آقایی کنید.

----------


## بیتا حکمت

فقط به دوستای نزدیک المانی اتون نگین که برای همیشه میایین ایران ، چون ایشالا وقتی پشیمون شدین برگشتین آلمان بهتون می خندن :لبخند گشاده!: 
برای اینکــــه پستم اسپم نشه میخواستم بپرسم که میشه  نمونه کارهایی که تو المان انجام دادین رو ببیینم ، لینکی ، سایتی ، وبلاگی و ..

----------


## reza_noei

> فقط به دوستای نزدیک المانی اتون نگین که برای همیشه میایین ایران ، چون ایشالا وقتی پشیمون شدین برگشتین آلمان بهتون می خندن


پشیمونی فقط برای انسانهاییست که تلاش نمیکنند. کسی که تلاش کنه هیچوقت پشیمون نمیشه. من به آینده ایران ایمان دارم اگر خالصانه تلاش کنیم روزی را خواهیم دید که در آن
 حرفهای شما بسیار مزحک و بی ارزش جلوه خواهد کرد.
داخل مترو یک جمله زیبا نوشته بود که کمی اصلاحش کردم : " آباد اگر نمیکنی ویران مکن ایران مرا "

----------


## bahram8

سلام
اولا که از جواب های شما خیلی ممنونم.

فکرم بود در قدم اول در ایران یکی دو جاه کارآموزی انجام بدم تا با شرایط و بازار ایران بهتر اشنا بشم ولی اصلا نمیدونم آیا شرکت های ایرانی به دید خودشون به یک خارجی برای مدت کوتاه راه بدند. این کار میخواستم اگر جور بشه قبل از گرفن فوق لیسانس (در تعطیلات ترم) انجام بدم.
در قدم بعدی فکر کردم یا یک پروژه با یک همکار در ایران شروع کنم یا در یک شرکت کار کنم، البته به راه اول بیشتر علاقه دارم.

نظر شما در این مورد چیست؟ اصلا عملی هست؟




> راستی اینم میخواستم بگم کسی که توی آلمان به دنیا اومده و بزرگ شده  اونجاست فکر نکنم بتونه به زبان کوچه بازاری ایران به این صورت که شما  نوشتید صحبت کنه
> شایدم من اشتباه میکنم


متاسفانه بزرگترین مشکلم اینه که با بازار کار ایران اشنا نیستم و باید تجربه پیدا کنم.





> فقط به دوستای نزدیک المانی اتون نگین که برای همیشه میایین ایران ، چون ایشالا وقتی پشیمون شدین برگشتین آلمان بهتون می خندن
> برای اینکــــه پستم اسپم نشه میخواستم بپرسم که میشه  نمونه کارهایی که تو المان انجام دادین رو ببیینم ، لینکی ، سایتی ، وبلاگی و ..


انشالله که اینطور نشه. اگر علاقه به کارهام دارید در یک پیام خصوصی میتوانم براتون بفرسم




> پشیمونی فقط برای انسانهاییست که تلاش نمیکنند. کسی که تلاش کنه هیچوقت پشیمون نمیشه. من به آینده ایران ایمان دارم اگر خالصانه تلاش کنیم روزی را خواهیم دید که در آن
>  حرفهای شما بسیار مزحک و بی ارزش جلوه خواهد کرد.
> داخل مترو یک جمله زیبا نوشته بود که کمی اصلاحش کردم : " آباد اگر نمیکنی ویران مکن ایران مرا "


من هم همین نظر رو دارم.

----------


## بیتا حکمت

> پشیمونی فقط برای انسانهاییست که تلاش نمیکنند. کسی که تلاش کنه هیچوقت پشیمون نمیشه. من به آینده ایران ایمان دارم اگر خالصانه تلاش کنیم روزی را خواهیم دید که در آن
>  حرفهای شما بسیار مزحک و بی ارزش جلوه خواهد کرد.
> داخل مترو یک جمله زیبا نوشته بود که کمی اصلاحش کردم : " آباد اگر نمیکنی ویران مکن ایران مرا "


بنده مث حضرت عالی نیستم که به خاطر توهمات خودم ، بیام به یکی از که اون ور  دنیا میخواد زندگی اشو جمع کنه  بیاد ایران طلاعات غلط بدم .
  راحت نیست که با زندگی مردم بازی کنم . اگر کسی میخواد  به کشورش خدمت کنه ، لازم نیست  از یک کشور  صنعته و پیشرفتی بلند شه بیاد ایران ، 
اتفاقا" از همونجا بیشتر هم می تونه کمک کنه ( البته اگر نیتش کمک باشه ) ، آخه این روزها  خیلی ها با  حرف های قشنگ و به بهانه آباد کردن  ، ویران می کنن !
_
استارتر بزرگوار  من به شما توصیه می کنم این سوال رو تو فروم های دیگه به خصوص وب هاستینگ تالک بپرسید ، تا آگاهی بیشتری از شرایط داشته باشین
به  قول شاعر صلاح کار خویش خسروان دانند ، تصمیم با خودتونه . 

پی نوشت : من دیگه تو این تاپیک  نقل قول کسی رو تقل قول نمی کنم ، حوصله بحث ندارم . موفق باشید

----------


## golbafan

> نکته مثبت اینکه با رقبای به مراتب خیلی ضعیفتری نسبت به آلمان طرف خواهید  بود


این رو باید نادیده گرفت
اگر برنامه های ایرانی ضعف دارن بخاطر روش کار فردی و فرد محوره و نبود بودجه کافی نه ضعف برنامه نویسها


در ضمن کسی که میخواد برای برنامه نویسی از آلمان پاشه بیاد ایران دو تا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه:

1- اطلاعات بسیار کم: باید سعی کنید راهنماییش کنید که همونجا میتونه با درآمد بیشتری کار کنه و پیشرفت کنه

2- اطلاعات بسیار زیاد: احتمالا جاسوسه و باز باید طوری رفتار کنید که بیخیال بشه و نیاد (البته میاد)

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
من همین الان با آلمانی ها کار می کنم. می تونم به شما تضمین کنم که شرایط کارش به مراتب بهتر از ایران هست. به هیچ عنوان نیاین. اونجا با هر تخصصی و تجربه ای براتون آخرش کار پیدا میشه اما اینجا حتی حرفه ای ها هم موندن. تا اونجا که من فهمیدم با خارجی ها مشکل دارن آلمانی ها برای کار دادن،  برای فرار از اونم می تونید نیروی آلمانی استخدام کنید تا اینترفیس شرکت شما آلمانی باشه. اگر توی آلمان نتونستید کار کنید مطمئن باشید که در ایران هم نخواهید تونست.

بعد از اون شرایط زندگی در ایران به سرعت داره وخیم تر میشه از مشکلاتی مثل گذرنامه و اعتبار بگیر تا حتی جغرافیایی ( مثلا آب که توی ایران داره تموم میشه.) خلاصه کلام  نه وضع اقتصادی خوبه و نه وضع جغرافیایی و ... . از نظر فرهنگی هم اوضاع هر روز داره بدتر میشه (یجورایی سقوط آزاد داریم می کنیم.). میزان کتابخوانی و مخصوصا کتاب های ادبی و فلسفه کاهش چشم گیر داشته، میزان جرم افزایش زیادی داشته (البته آمارها دقیق نیست و خیلی ضد و نقیض هستند.) اما خب آمارها معمولا نشون میده که آلمان، انگلیس و حتی دیگه آمریکا هم امن تر از ایران است:
http://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp

شما می تونید به کشورهای انگلیسی زبان هم برید که به مراتب شرایط زندگیشون بهتره. مثلا می تونه آمریکا، کانادا، استرالیا و یا حتی خود انگلیس باشه. در آمدهای حاصل از نرم افزاری هم توی اونها بیشتر از ایران و حتی آلمان هست. اما اعتباری رو که آلمانی بودن بهتون میده حتی آمریکایی بودن هم نمی تونه بده چون دیگه توی دنیا از نظر دسیپلین و ... حرف اول رو می زنن. پس بهتره از توی آلمان برای بازار جهانی خودتون رو آماده کنید. یه مورد بد آلمان هم مالیات و بیمه هست که نسبت به ایران و ... اگر براتون مهم باشه سنگاپور و چند کشور دیگه مالیات نزدیک 10 درصد  دارن.

در آخر توی ایران بیاین و کار کنید و یا حتی کار راه بندازید، حتی با همسایه ها هم نمی تونید درست کار کنید. بگذریم از اینکه هیچ جای دنیا اعتبار نخواهید داشت و فقط چند تا کشور از شما ویزا نمی خوان (تازه اونا هم تو مرزشون کلی به ایرانی ها گیر میدن و حتی من دیدم که ایرانی رو زدن توی مرز) و ... شما با کارت آبی دستتون می تونید حداقل 130 تا کشور به راحتی سفر و تجارت بکنید. اما در ایران این شانس رو نخواهید داشت. بخاطر شرایط بد ایران، اکثر متخصینی که از ایران میرن همه فن حریف شدن و توی جوامع دیگه به سرعت موفق میشن. اصولا اگر ایران تحصیل و کار می کردین و می رفتین از ایران به مراتب موفقتر بودید. (این می تونه مزیت خوب ایران باشه. به بزرگترین صادر کننده متخصص توی دنیا تبدیل شده. اون روز ایالات متحده می گفت ما یک میلیون ایرانی با مدرک دکتری و فوق لیسانس داریم و یا 400 هزار نفر ایرانی داخل استرالیا زندگی میکنن که همه مهاجر و متخصص هستند که از نظر اداره کار استرالیا تخصص اونها تایید شده.)

----------


## Microname

> سلام
> من همین الان با آلمانی ها کار می کنم. می تونم به شما تضمین کنم که شرایط کارش به مراتب بهتر از ایران هست. به هیچ عنوان نیاین. اونجا با هر تخصصی و تجربه ای براتون آخرش کار پیدا میشه اما اینجا حتی حرفه ای ها هم موندن. تا اونجا که من فهمیدم با خارجی ها مشکل دارن آلمانی ها برای کار دادن،  برای فرار از اونم می تونید نیروی آلمانی استخدام کنید تا اینترفیس شرکت شما آلمانی باشه. اگر توی آلمان نتونستید کار کنید مطمئن باشید که در ایران هم نخواهید تونست.
> 
> بعد از اون شرایط زندگی در ایران به سرعت داره وخیم تر میشه از مشکلاتی مثل گذرنامه و اعتبار بگیر تا حتی جغرافیایی ( مثلا آب که توی ایران داره تموم میشه.) خلاصه کلام  نه وضع اقتصادی خوبه و نه وضع جغرافیایی و ... . از نظر فرهنگی هم اوضاع هر روز داره بدتر میشه (یجورایی سقوط آزاد داریم می کنیم.). میزان کتابخوانی و مخصوصا کتاب های ادبی و فلسفه کاهش چشم گیر داشته، میزان جرم افزایش زیادی داشته (البته آمارها دقیق نیست و خیلی ضد و نقیض هستند.) اما خب آمارها معمولا نشون میده که آلمان، انگلیس و حتی دیگه آمریکا هم امن تر از ایران است:
> http://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp
> 
> شما می تونید به کشورهای انگلیسی زبان هم برید که به مراتب شرایط زندگیشون بهتره. مثلا می تونه آمریکا، کانادا، استرالیا و یا حتی خود انگلیس باشه. در آمدهای حاصل از نرم افزاری هم توی اونها بیشتر از ایران و حتی آلمان هست. اما اعتباری رو که آلمانی بودن بهتون میده حتی آمریکایی بودن هم نمی تونه بده چون دیگه توی دنیا از نظر دسیپلین و ... حرف اول رو می زنن. پس بهتره از توی آلمان برای بازار جهانی خودتون رو آماده کنید. یه مورد بد آلمان هم مالیات و بیمه هست که نسبت به ایران و ... اگر براتون مهم باشه سنگاپور و چند کشور دیگه مالیات نزدیک 10 درصد  دارن.
> 
> در آخر توی ایران بیاین و کار کنید و یا حتی کار راه بندازید، حتی با همسایه ها هم نمی تونید درست کار کنید. بگذریم از اینکه هیچ جای دنیا اعتبار نخواهید داشت و فقط چند تا کشور از شما ویزا نمی خوان (تازه اونا هم تو مرزشون کلی به ایرانی ها گیر میدن و حتی من دیدم که ایرانی رو زدن توی مرز) و ... شما با کارت آبی دستتون می تونید حداقل 130 تا کشور به راحتی سفر و تجارت بکنید. اما در ایران این شانس رو نخواهید داشت. بخاطر شرایط بد ایران، اکثر متخصینی که از ایران میرن همه فن حریف شدن و توی جوامع دیگه به سرعت موفق میشن. اصولا اگر ایران تحصیل و کار می کردین و می رفتین از ایران به مراتب موفقتر بودید. (این می تونه مزیت خوب ایران باشه. به بزرگترین صادر کننده متخصص توی دنیا تبدیل شده. اون روز ایالات متحده می گفت ما یک میلیون ایرانی با مدرک دکتری و فوق لیسانس داریم و یا 400 هزار نفر ایرانی داخل استرالیا زندگی میکنن که همه مهاجر و متخصص هستند که از نظر اداره کار استرالیا تخصص اونها تایید شده.)


خیلی ببخشید! من به شما پیشنهاد ****** میدم!! تا راحت شوید!  منفی پشت منفی! 
مثلا خودمون داریم تو ایران زندگی میکنیم ، مملکتی که خودمون باید بسازیم رو اینقدر تحقیر نفرمایید! وقتی میگید ایرانی! همسایه! و ... دارید با من و امثال خودتون صحبت می‌کنید
اگر بنا بود به اخبارها و آمارهای داده شده هم اکتفا کنیم که الان من باید گوشه اتاقم می‌نشستم منتظر مرگم می‌بودم! 

آخرین بار همین خارجی های خوب مثلا انگلیسی که باهاشون کار کردم خیلی بدتر از پروژه های ایرانی باهام کار کردند! (بگذریم)


اگر به خاطر ایران میخواهید بیایید که سختی های خودش هم داره و بایستی تحمل کنید(و قابل تحمل) ولی اگر به خاطر پول و درآمد بیشتر قصد سفر به ایران دارید آلمان وضعیت بهتری داره...
البته در مقطع فوق لیسانس  اگر در کارهای تحقیقاتی  می‌خواهید مشغول شوید تو ایران زیاد جایگاهی نداره

اینجا تو ایران شرکتهای فناوری رو به رشد هستند و همین رشد باعث شده ریسک اش هم زیاد شود چون هنوز به مرحله قابل اتکایی نرسیده بیشتر آزمون و خطا است....

----------


## pbm_soy

بد نبود دوستان بجای دادن اطلاعات در زمینه های فرهنگی و جغرافیایی و غیره بیشتر تمرکز میکردند روی بستر فنی و تجاری علم انفورماتیک! 
مثلا کمی درمورد بازار اپلیکیشن های تجاری و بازار وب ویا بازار اپلیکیشن های موبایل! 
یا بازار و مولتی مدیا چطور است؟ ودر چه شرایطی میتواند کار ارایه دهد؟  سختیها و راحتی های کار چطور است؟ چون کم وبیش فکر میکنم بخاطر ایرانی بودنش باشرایط عمومی اینجا آشنایی دارند

----------


## pbm_soy

چند مورد دیگه را لازم دانستم عنوان کنم 
درايران مخصوصا شهرهای کوچکتر ودور از مثلا تهران و مشهد و اصفهان وغیره پیدا کردن برنامه نویس خوب سخته ویا حتی کسی که دروس دانشگاهی را درست درک کرده باشه ویا یادگرفته باشه! 
ویا حتی کم پیدا میشه کسانی که تجربه کار تیمی داشته باشند! 
ویا حتی زیاد دیدم از یه برنامه نویس مثلا سی شارپ همه چیز انتظار دارند! مثلا هم شبکه بلد باشه هم گرافیک وهم اندروید! 
میخوام بگم که توایران درخیلی از مواقع باید همه فن حریف باید باشی!
مضافا براینکه مشکلات قانونی زیادی هم داریم! 
مثلا نظام مهندسی برای شاخه کامپیوتر و اطلاعات و شبکه نداریم!  البته یکی دوسال پیش من تو همین سایت در این زمینه یک تاپیک مفصل باز کرده بودم!
هرچندکه سازمانهایی مانند شورای عالی انفورماتیک و یا نظام صنفی وجود دارند ولی نحوه کارکردشون ویا شرایط آنها مانند نظام مهندسی که برای شاخه های عمران و معماری و برق و مکانیک وجود دارد نیست و قوانین مثلا شورای عالی انفورماتیک هیچ حمایتی از افراد حقیقی ندارد حتما باید یک شرکت با شرایط خاص باشد
حالا حمایت بماند حداقل هیچ نوع قوانین قیمت گذاری و یا معرفی افراد متخصص وجود ندارد 
مثلا برنامه ای که شما نوشتید و یکنفر که رشته اش اصلا ربطی به کامپیوتر ندارد را با یک دید میبینند ویا در خیلی مواقع حرف و پیشنهاد یک دیپلمه را بیشتر قبول دارند!
البته سوتفاهم پیش نیاد من برنامه نویس یا متخصصین خوبی سراغ دارم که رشته تحصیلیشون کامپیوتر نیست ویا حتی دیپلم ندارند!

----------


## pswin.pooya

> خیلی ببخشید! من به شما پیشنهاد ****** میدم!! تا راحت شوید!  منفی پشت منفی!


من منظورم اوضاع بد فرهنگی همین بود. دیگه متخصص و درس خونده یه مملکت اینجوری صحبت کنه شما دیگه می تونید حساب بقیه اش رو بکنید.





> آخرین بار همین خارجی های خوب مثلا انگلیسی که باهاشون کار کردم خیلی بدتر از پروژه های ایرانی باهام کار کردند! (بگذریم)


من نمی دونم شرایط شما چی بوده اما من خودم کلا به مراتب راضی تر از ایرانی ها هستم. 





> مثلا خودمون داریم تو ایران زندگی میکنیم ، مملکتی که خودمون باید بسازیم  رو اینقدر تحقیر نفرمایید! وقتی میگید ایرانی! همسایه! و ... دارید با من و  امثال خودتون صحبت می‌کنید


دوست من اگر واقعیت رو قبول نکنیم همیشه این شکلی باقی می مونیم. ما باید اشتباهات و ... رو قبول کنیم و با گذشت چند نسل آروم آروم اونها رو اصلاح کنیم. متاسفانه مشکل اینه که ما فکر می کنیم از هر نظر جزء جوامع خوب دنیا هستیم اما تقریبا توی هیچ زمینه ای خوب نیستیم. شما از نظر فرهنگی بگیر، از نظر صنعتی و .... ما نه نظم داریم. نه دیگه حتی فرهنگ 50 سال پیش خودمون رو داریم، نه صنعت داریم و دیگه حتی پول هم نداریم. از اول هم این مشکلات بوده دیگه اوج زمان ایران مربوط به هخامنشی بوده که می گفتن گفتار نیک، پندار نیک، رفتار نیک ، اگر اینها وجود داشت که دیگه شعار نمی شدن، اگر برای همه مردم واضح بود اینها دیگه زردتشت اینها رو نمی گفت، یعنی نیازی نبود بگه. وقتی هر چیزی شعار و پیام و اینها میشه بدونید که توی اون جامعه وجود نداشته که مطرح شده. مثلا اگر ما واقعا فرهنگ بالایی داشتیم دیگه لازم نبود هی جار بزنیم فرهنگ ایرانی، فرهنگ ایرانی یا امثال اون که این روزها کم نیستن. زمانی که تمامی پیام ها داخل شبکه های اجتماعی شده ما چی بودیم نگاه کنید اون زمان چی داشتیم و افسوس فلانی اینکار رو کرده و یا فلانی این رو گفته بود. اینها یعنی اینکه داریم افسوس می خوریم اینها رو داشته باشیم. یعنی اینکه حتی اگر قبلا هم داشتیم الان نداریم و با این وضع هم نخواهیم داشت.

اینکه خوش خیال باشیم که اره همه چی خوبه یا با این چیزهایی که می گی باید برم گوشه اتاق بمریم. داریم خودمون رو فریب می دیم (کاری که برای سالهای زیادی هست می کنیم). اره باید مملکت رو ساخت اما قبل از اون باید مشکل رو شناخت. اگر شما مشکل خودتون رو ندونید و به اون اعتراف نکنید هیچ وقت چیزی حل نمیشه که برعکس مشکل هر روز هم بزرگتر میشه. یادم میاد یکی از رهبرهای چینی بود که اسمش یادم نیست و رفت توی کنگره حزب کمونیست صحبت کرد که اینجوری نمیشه و ... و بعد از اون بود که چین پیشرفت کرد. چون اینقدر شعور داشتن که مشکلی رو که داشتن بهش اعتراف کنن و حلش کنند.

شما اگر نگاه کنید نه تنها تمامی روشن فکر های معاصر به این قضیه که امیدی نیست چون ...  اعتراف کردن بلکه حتی از قرن پیشین هم نویسنده های بسیاری داشتیم و حتی از زمان خیام و سعدی و ... هم این موضوع هست که ایران توی رفاه کامل بوده. این مشکل ریشه ای هستش. مثلا شعر پاییز از اخوان ثالث، شعر پریا از شاملو و .... همه با مهارت فوق العادی به این موضوع پرداختن.

----------


## reza_noei

آقای *Microname* رفتار شما اصلا درست نیست.
در دین ما تا وقتی که حرف منطقی باشه ما سر بحث هستیم ولی اگر بخواهید، چه شما و چه دوستان دیگر وارد جنجال های حاشیه ای بشوید جای ما اینجا نیست چون این حرفها به درد هیچکسی نخواهد خورد.

در مورد وضعیت کشورمون معلومه که هیچ چیز درستی نداریم که بخواهیم ازش تعریف کنیم و نیازی هم نیست؛ اینکه بیایم بگیم جوامع غربی باید مدینه فاضله ما باید باشند هم حرف خوبی نیست. ما پشتوانه اسلام و شریعت محمدی را داریم ولی دریغ از غیرت محمدی. اینکه چرا غرب و شرق از نظر ما دچار مشکلات اساسی هستند سرجای خودش ولی اونها درعوض برای اعتقاداتشون تلاشهای بسیاری کرده اند که اگر قصد الگو برداری داریم باید از تلاش آنها الگو برداری کنیم نه اینکه 100 در 100 اونها رو الگوی خودمون قرار بدیم در مورد چرایی این مسئله جای بحث هست، به نظر من خوبه که  تمام دوستانی که کشورهای غرب و شرق را از لحاظ منطق و سبک زندگی مورد تائید قرار میدهند بیایند ما هم میاییم تا یک کرسی آزاد اندیشی برپا کنیم تا بتوانیم همه ی حرفهامان را در آنجا بزنیم.  

اگر قراره بحث کنیم موضوع بحث ما باید چرا و چگونگی پیشرفت کشورمون باشه نه اینکه بخواهیم تو سر همدیگه بزنیم تا دشمن شاد کنیم.

لطفا تأمل 

یا علی

----------


## rahnema1

یه نکته خدمت دوستان بگم همیشه لازم نیست اوضاع یک جامعه خوب باشه تا بشه در اون جامعه به نان و نوایی رسید
اتفاقا کسانی که ماهیگیری بلدن می دونن وقتی آب گل آلود باشه راحت تر می شه ماهی گرفت
خب کسی که در آلمان زندگی می کنه چون میدونه همه چی رو نظم و حساب و کتابه و این را هم میدونه که حتی اگه به عنوان یک برنامه نویس ماهر در یک شرکت معتبر هم استخدام بشه نهایتا در قشر متوسط جامعه گذران زندگی می کنه
اما احتمالا میدونه در کشورهای بی نظم تر راحت تر می شه یک شبه راه صد ساله را طی کرد
من اطلاع دارم منابعی تمام نشدنی در جاهایی وجود داره کافیه یک قیافه ظاهر الصلاح درست کنی و بری یه پروپوزال بدی مبنی بر ایجاد «موتور جستجوی ملی» یا «سیستم عامل ملی» و مسائلی از این دست تا بتونی به این منابع لایزال دست پیدا کنی
باید شما بتونی نیاز سنجی کنی روی بعضی نقاط ضعف دست بذاری
البته من به حلال یا حرام بودن این درآمد کاری ندارم می خوام بگم در شرایط به ظاهر خراب شاید بهتر بشه اینجوری درآمد کسب کرد
یه مثال دیگه کشور افغانستان که گرفتار اینهمه بدبختی هست شنیدم که توی ولایتی مثل مزار شریف اگه بری کامپیوتر تدریس کنی یا حتی یه برنامه نصب کنی در آمد زیادی داره
خلاصه از این موارد زیاد پیدا می شه ...
بودند افرادی که شاگرد نمونه کلاس نبودن اما کارشون به جایی رسیده بود که در حول وحوش 40 سالگی پروژه میلیاردی می گرفتند و به ریش همکلاسی با استعدادش که در یک موسسه تحقیقاتی خارج از کشور مشغول شده بود می خندیدند و موضوع تحقیقاتی او را به سخره می گرفتند

----------


## pbm_soy

من واقعا متاسفم بازم دوستان به موارد دیگه پرداختند و مذهب و دین وسیاست پرداختند! 

من یک شعار دارم
آدم خودش خوب و وظایفش را درست انجام بده بقیه مسایل درست میشه 
بازم میگم شعار است! 
دانشجو،  کارمند،   سوپور،  کارگر همه درست کار کنند مشکل انشاالله و آرام آرام حل میشه 
چون همین دانشجو فردا کارمند، معلم ریس وغیره میشود 
حداقل خودمان به خودمان رحم کنیم!

البته خیلی دوست داشتم بجای این موارد مثل پستهای قبلیم دوست داشتم به مطالب دقیقتر وفنی تر میپرداختیم!

----------


## pooya75

مشکلات خیلی بزرگه
من رشتم نرم افزاره ,بیشتر وقتمم گذاشتم رو وب
من به عنوان طراح وبی که خیلی وقته دارم کار میکنم و مهارتم بالاست الان از طراحی به زور ماهی 1 تومن در میارم (خیلی ها همینم در نمیارن)
آخه با ماهی 1 تومن من آینده دارم؟میشه تشکیل زندگی داد یا زندگی رو چرخوند؟
فقط الان دارم دنبال یه سری افراد میگردم که کارمو گسترش بدم , با امید اینکه وضع بهتر بشه

----------


## reza_noei

> یه نکته خدمت دوستان بگم همیشه لازم نیست اوضاع یک جامعه خوب باشه تا بشه در اون جامعه به نان و نوایی رسید
> اتفاقا کسانی که ماهیگیری بلدن می دونن وقتی آب گل آلود باشه راحت تر می شه ماهی گرفت
> خب کسی که در آلمان زندگی می کنه چون میدونه همه چی رو نظم و حساب و کتابه و این را هم میدونه که حتی اگه به عنوان یک برنامه نویس ماهر در یک شرکت معتبر هم استخدام بشه نهایتا در قشر متوسط جامعه گذران زندگی می کنه
> اما احتمالا میدونه در کشورهای بی نظم تر راحت تر می شه یک شبه راه صد ساله را طی کرد
> من اطلاع دارم منابعی تمام نشدنی در جاهایی وجود داره کافیه یک قیافه ظاهر الصلاح درست کنی و بری یه پروپوزال بدی مبنی بر ایجاد «موتور جستجوی ملی» یا «سیستم عامل ملی» و مسائلی از این دست تا بتونی به این منابع لایزال دست پیدا کنی
> باید شما بتونی نیاز سنجی کنی روی بعضی نقاط ضعف دست بذاری
> البته من به حلال یا حرام بودن این درآمد کاری ندارم می خوام بگم در شرایط به ظاهر خراب شاید بهتر بشه اینجوری درآمد کسب کرد
> یه مثال دیگه کشور افغانستان که گرفتار اینهمه بدبختی هست شنیدم که توی ولایتی مثل مزار شریف اگه بری کامپیوتر تدریس کنی یا حتی یه برنامه نصب کنی در آمد زیادی داره
> خلاصه از این موارد زیاد پیدا می شه ...
> بودند افرادی که شاگرد نمونه کلاس نبودن اما کارشون به جایی رسیده بود که در حول وحوش 40 سالگی پروژه میلیاردی می گرفتند و به ریش همکلاسی با استعدادش که در یک موسسه تحقیقاتی خارج از کشور مشغول شده بود می خندیدند و موضوع تحقیقاتی او را به سخره می گرفتند


سلام
دوست من مشکل در آوردن پول نیست مسئله اصلی خدمت به کشوره.
دوستان قصد داشتن اینطور جلوه بدن که در کشور ایران همه چیز درهمه که البته حق با آنهاست. 
اما مسئله مهم اینه که ما نیاییم مشکلاتمون رو بشماریم با شمردن مشکلات مشکلی حل نخواهد شد.
اینکه بیایم یک فلسفه و یک پایه و اساس برای مقوله برنامه نویسی و پیشرفت علمی در کشورمون داشته باشیم و در آن اهداف، ارزشها و ضد ارزشها را تعریف کنیم و 
بعبارتی نقشه راه پیشرفت داشته باشیم خودش مسئله مهم تری است یا بهتره بگم که مسئله اصلی ماست.
مواردی مثل ماهی گیری از آب گل آلود و پول در آوردن از روشهای مختلف زمانی مطرح میشه شما یک چارچوب و اساس برای کارتون داشته باشید.
اینکه به ابن موارد با پاسخ دادن به چراها، چگونه ها چهره ی درستی و غلطی بدهید راه شما و راه کشور ما را مشخص خواهد کرد.

در مورد سیستم عامل ملی و موتورجستجوی ملی باید اضافه کنم که کشور ما کشور فاسد خیزیه، ما باید فساد را ریشه کن کنیم نه اینکه به اون دامن بزنیم.
اینکه روی پروژه های اینچنینی سرمابه گذاری بشه یا نه بحث واقعا مفصلیه و به درک ابعاد مسئله بستگی داره و من هیچ نظری در این مورد ندارم چون واقعا هدف این 
سرمایه گذاری ها را نمیدانم.

----------


## reza_noei

> من واقعا متاسفم بازم دوستان به موارد دیگه پرداختند و مذهب و دین وسیاست پرداختند! 
> 
> من یک شعار دارم
> آدم خودش خوب و وظایفش را درست انجام بده بقیه مسایل درست میشه 
> بازم میگم شعار است! 
> دانشجو،  کارمند،   سوپور،  کارگر همه درست کار کنند مشکل انشاالله و آرام آرام حل میشه 
> چون همین دانشجو فردا کارمند، معلم ریس وغیره میشود 
> حداقل خودمان به خودمان رحم کنیم!
> 
> البته خیلی دوست داشتم بجای این موارد مثل پستهای قبلیم دوست داشتم به مطالب دقیقتر وفنی تر میپرداختیم!


والا دوستان ما رو میکشونن به این سمت. 
حرف شما در شروع کار حرف درستیه ولی اگر وارد جزئیات بشویم موارد بسیاری برای
پاسخگویی وجود دارد. 
اگر ما تلاش کنیم که فقط این کلمه ی "دروغ" را از زندگیمان حذف کنیم مشکلی برای ما باقی نمیمونه.
ای کاش ...

----------


## reza_noei

> مشکلات خیلی بزرگه
> من رشتم نرم افزاره ,بیشتر وقتمم گذاشتم رو وب
> من به عنوان طراح وبی که خیلی وقته دارم کار میکنم و مهارتم بالاست الان از طراحی به زور ماهی 1 تومن در میارم (خیلی ها همینم در نمیارن)
> آخه با ماهی 1 تومن من آینده دارم؟میشه تشکیل زندگی داد یا زندگی رو چرخوند؟
> فقط الان دارم دنبال یه سری افراد میگردم که کارمو گسترش بدم , با امید اینکه وضع بهتر بشه


سلام 
دوست من، پیشنهاد میکنم کلاس کارهاتون رو بالا ببرید یعنی پروژه های سنگین با پول کم قبول نکنید (زیر بار حرف زور نروید) و روی مسائلی مثل 
تبلیغات و کار تیمی بیشتر حساب باز کنید. هرچقدر اعتبار بدست بیارید کارهای بهتری بهتون پیشنهاد میشه. 
هستند کسانی که از طراحی پول های سالم و خوبی بدست میارن.
توکلتون به خدا باشه. همیشه برای کسانی که کار درست انجام میدهند اتفاقات خوب در راه است. (برداشتی از جملات پاستور)

----------


## rahnema1

> سلام
> دوست من مشکل در آوردن پول نیست مسئله اصلی خدمت به کشوره...


سلام،خب من به این نکته فکر نکردم
نظرم به این بود اگه این فرد آلمانی که می خواد بیاد ایران اگه بخواد یک شبه ره صد ساله را طی کنه، ایران جای خوبیه و بیاد ایران
اما اگه به قول شما بخواد خدمت کنه و نیتش خدمت باشه ( البته من از نیت درونی اشخاص خبر ندارم) خب قدمش روی چشم همه ما
تشریف بیارن به ایران به صنعت نرم افزار و بخشهای دیگر ایران خدمت کنن

----------


## pooya75

> سلام 
> دوست من، پیشنهاد میکنم کلاس کارهاتون رو بالا ببرید یعنی پروژه های سنگین با پول کم قبول نکنید (زیر بار حرف زور نروید) و روی مسائلی مثل 
> تبلیغات و کار تیمی بیشتر حساب باز کنید. هرچقدر اعتبار بدست بیارید کارهای بهتری بهتون پیشنهاد میشه. 
> هستند کسانی که از طراحی پول های سالم و خوبی بدست میارن.
> توکلتون به خدا باشه. همیشه برای کسانی که کار درست انجام میدهند اتفاقات خوب در راه است. (برداشتی از جملات پاستور)


بله بنده هم دنبال تشکیل تیمم , به نظرم با تشکیل تیم کار بهتر بشه :)

----------


## alizyadh

سلام بازار ایران یه بازار جدید چون تو ایران اینترنت تازه داره شناخته میشه و با کارهای جدید نوی که تو ایران انجام نشده خیلی خوب میشه کار کرد

----------


## pooya75

> سلام بازار ایران یه بازار جدید چون تو ایران اینترنت تازه داره شناخته میشه و با کارهای جدید نوی که تو ایران انجام نشده خیلی خوب میشه کار کرد


درست میگن اما نمیشه با این بازار زندگی چرخوند

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوستان قصد داشتن اینطور جلوه بدن که در کشور ایران همه چیز درهمه که البته حق با آنهاست. 
> اما مسئله مهم اینه که ما نیاییم مشکلاتمون رو بشماریم با شمردن مشکلات مشکلی حل نخواهد شد.


با شمردن مشکل که معلومه چیزی حل نمیشه. اما اولین قدم دونستن وجود اون و پذیرش مشکل است.




> من واقعا متاسفم بازم دوستان به موارد دیگه پرداختند و مذهب و دین وسیاست پرداختند!


خب یکی از راه های ساکت کردن بقیه این بوده که اگر حرف درستی رو میزنن بگن شما داری ضد مذهب و سیاست صحبت می کنی که به این بهونه شما رو توی درد سر بندازن. با اینکه بحثی که اینجا هست. خیلی بنیادی تره. به نظر من اول از همه سیستم آموزشی ما مورد داره که نمی تونه نیروی کار مناسب تولید کنه و بعد از اون سیستم کاری ما که اگر نیروی کاری تولید هم میشه اون نیروی کار نمی تونه در آمد و حتی آینده درست و حسابی داشته باشه برای همین یه مقدار نیروی کار تولید شده هم فورا جذب کشورهای خارجی میشن.

حالا اون دسته که این صحبت ها به نفعشون نیست و مواضع اونها رو به خطر می دازه. این رو به هر چیزی که می خوان ربط می دن. اما واقعیت کار اینه که نمونه های فوقالعاده موفقی از این نظر توی دنیا داریم که هم نیروی کار خوب تربیت می کنن و هم از اونها به خوبی نگهداری می کنن که یکی از مثالهای اونها همین کشور آلمان است.




> درست میگن اما نمیشه با این بازار زندگی چرخوند


کاملا درسته، شما چه بخوای خدمت کنی چه نکنی، یکی از اولین نیازهای زندگی شما اینه که بتونی حداقل مسکن و خوراک رو تامین کنی، چون حداقل زنده موندن شما به این وابسته است. پس اینکه آقا ما می خواییم خدمت کنیم و انتظاری هم نداریم به نظر من یه حرف سطحی و بچه گانه به شمار میره. شما حداقل باید به اندازه نیاز روزانه خود در آمد داشته باشی که واقعا خیلی از دوستان از راه برنامه نویسی نمی تونن این در آمد رو داشته باشن و یا اگر هم دارن در سطح بخور نمیر موندن.

خلاصه کلام اگر توی یه اجتماع شما تحصیل کنی و تخصص داشته باشی و در آمد شما از بغال دم کوچه که هیچ تخصصی نداره و یا لازم نداره کمتر باشه. خیلی چیزها اشتباه هست. توی همون آلمان اگر شما شغل مثل این داشته باشید، شغل کاذب حساب میشه و عملا بیکار حساب می شید و اون 4.7 درصد جمعیت بیکار کشورشون یه قسمتشون همچین شغل های دارن که اگر با استاندارد های اونها یعنی هفته ای حداقل چهار روز کار (توی ایران یک ساعت در هفته است) انجام بشه نرخ بیکاری به بالای 50 درصد شاید برسه.

----------


## reza_noei

> خب یکی از راه های ساکت کردن بقیه این بوده که اگر حرف درستی رو میزنن بگن شما داری ضد مذهب و سیاست صحبت می کنی که به این بهونه شما رو توی درد سر بندازن. با اینکه بحثی که اینجا هست. خیلی بنیادی تره. به نظر من اول از همه سیستم آموزشی ما مورد داره که نمی تونه نیروی کار مناسب تولید کنه و بعد از اون سیستم کاری ما که اگر نیروی کاری تولید هم میشه اون نیروی کار نمی تونه در آمد و حتی آینده درست و حسابی داشته باشه برای همین یه مقدار نیروی کار تولید شده هم فورا جذب کشورهای خارجی میشن.


چه ساکت کردنی دوست عزیز ؟ حرفهای شما بوداره، من به هیچ وجه مخالف کورش و حرفهایی مثل گفتار نیک و کردار نیک و پندار نیک نیستم بلکه با تمام وجود از این ارزشها همایت میکنم.
متاسفانه در کشور ما هر حرفی یک بویی داره امروز کسانی از کوروش حرف میزنند که میخواهد اسلام را به زمین بکوبند، ما که هرروز با این آدما تو سطح شهرتهران برخورد داریم البته از شما معذرت میخوام چون نمیدونم شما جزو این دسته هستید یا نه اینها افرادی هستند که دروغ هایی را که غربی ها از ایران زمان اسلام درست کردند را در جامعه دهن به دهن پخش میکنند. حسابشان با خداوند بلند مرتبه.

و در مورد رهبر چین که گفتید اظهار داشته که وضع موجود مشکل داره :
یک نقل قول از من بیارید که گفته باشم شرایط کشورما خوبه 
من که خیلی بیش از شما به وضع موجود و لیبرالیسم حاکم بر کشور مخالفت دارم 
اما حرف من اینه که کمونیسم راه گشای وضع موجود نیست چون اساس اون بر بی خداییه و آرزوی اون آمریکا شدنه. 
مشکل فعلی کشور ما اسلام نیست دولته. دولتی که هر 4 سال یه بار یک لیبرال میاد گند (در حال حاضر هم بله) میزنه بعد 4 سال یه چپ گرا میاد گند میزنه و ...
خوب معلومه وقتی چهار چوب درستی نداشته باشیم باید چوب همه ی مشکلات را بخوریم.





> حالا اون دسته که این صحبت ها به نفعشون نیست و مواضع اونها رو به خطر می دازه. این رو به هر چیزی که می خوان ربط می دن. اما واقعیت کار اینه که نمونه های فوقالعاده موفقی از این نظر توی دنیا داریم که هم نیروی کار خوب تربیت می کنن و هم از اونها به خوبی نگهداری می کنن که یکی از مثالهای اونها همین کشور آلمان است.


خوب اینکه من میگم بیایم بحث کنیم موضع دارم ؟ اگه موضع داشته باشم حرف هایی را که میزنید گزینشی پاسخ میدم. در مورد ربط دادن هم بالا توضیح دادم. بله آلمان کشور نظام مندیست و "نظم" این کشور باید الگوی ما باشه تا بتوانیم پیشرفت داشته باشیم. 





> کاملا درسته، شما چه بخوای خدمت کنی چه نکنی، یکی از اولین نیازهای زندگی شما اینه که بتونی حداقل مسکن و خوراک رو تامین کنی، چون حداقل زنده موندن شما به این وابسته است. پس اینکه آقا ما می خواییم خدمت کنیم و انتظاری هم نداریم به نظر من یه حرف سطحی و بچه گانه به شمار میره. شما حداقل باید به اندازه نیاز روزانه خود در آمد داشته باشی که واقعا خیلی از دوستان از راه برنامه نویسی نمی تونن این در آمد رو داشته باشن و یا اگر هم دارن در سطح بخور نمیر موندن.


من حرف شما در این مورد را کاملا تأیید میکنم ولی چه میشه کرد در کشوری که دزدهای میلیاردی روز به روز بیشتر میشوند و اخبار دزدیهایشان هر روز از رسانه ها اعلام میشه چه میشه کرد.
یا باید دزدی کنیم.
یا باید تو دهن این کلاهبرداران دولتی بزنیم.
امیدوارم روزی برسه که در نظام جمهوری اسلامی این کلاهبرداران رزل را اعدام  تا مثل کشورهای شرقی کسی جرأت کلاهبرداری نداشته باشه و اینکه کشور ما از شر اسلام لیبرالی (که پوششی برای شرعی کردن لیبرالیسمه) خلاص بشه.

دوست من آقا پویا، تبریزی ها همیشه بهترین دوست هایی بودن که از کودکی تا به حال داشتم. من دوست دارم در شما کسی مثل آقای عالی نسب رو ببینم. کسی که زمانی در کشور دستگاه پرس قوطی واکس به زور گیر میومد با تلاش و ممارست وسائل گرمایشی تولید کرد تا صنعت نفت ما فلج نشه.کسی که خدمات بی دریغش در زمان جنگ کمک بزرگی به حیات کشور کرد. کسی که تمام عمرش را وقف کشور و اعتقاداتش کرد.با مخالفت با من مشکل حل نمیشه اگه همه ی ما با هم مخالف باشیم دشمن از ما سو استفاده میکنه و وضع همینه باید به فکر چاره باشیم یعنی وظیفه ی خودمون در قبال کشورمون رو به خوبی ادا کنیم.

پیروز و موفق باشید

----------


## pswin.pooya

> من به هیچ وجه مخالف کورش و حرفهایی مثل گفتار نیک و کردار نیک و پندار نیک نیستم


یادم نمیاد جایی طرفداری کرده باشم. برعکس گفتم اینا نشون میده از همون زمان هم بحران بوده و گرنه شعار نمی شدن.




> لیبرالیسم حاکم بر کشور مخالفت دارم


یادم نمیاد در مورد لیبرالیسم صحبتی کرده باشم. بیخودی سعی نکن با حرف توی دهن کسی گذاشتن از منافع خودت دفاع کنی.




> کمونیسم راه گشای وضع موجود نیست چون اساس اون بر بی خداییه و آرزوی اون آمریکا شدنه.


یادم نیست از کمونیست طرفداری کرده باشم. بازم بیخودی سعی نکن با حرف توی دهن کسی گذاشتن از منافع خودت دفاع کنی.

من فقط بهت گفتم که زمانی که مطالعه نداری اصلا حتی فکر نظر دادن رو هم نکن. گفتم قبل از اینکه مخالف چیزی باشی (چه به حق چه غیر حق) بهتره که دیدگاه دو طرف رو هم مطالعه کنی. همین اینکه با گوش دادن به یک طرف داری قضاوت می کنی (هرچند که خودم هم  مخالف کمونیسم هستم) خودش نه تنها به دور از اخلاقیات هست بلکه حتی در دین هم جایز نیست. بحثی که مطرح کرده بودم این بود که الکی از خودت نگو که کمونیسم آرزوش آمریکا شدنه که برعکس اصلا سر همین تفاوت های ایدولیژیکی اونها جنگ سرد به وجود اومد و ... اونها حتی از نظر ایدولوژی هم با هم مشکل داشتن چه برسه .... 




> "نظم" این کشور باید الگوی ما باشه تا بتوانیم پیشرفت داشته باشیم.


کاملا موافقم. 




> در نظام جمهوری اسلامی این کلاهبرداران رزل را اعدام


من واقعا متاسفم برات که فکر می کنی با اعدام کردن مشکلات حل می شه و کسی دیگه جرات نمی کنه. بجای اینکه بگی بیا ببینیم مشکل کجاست و اون رو از ریشه حلش کنیم تا دیگه افراد اینجوری بار نیاین سعی می کنی با اهرم زور و فشار اینکار و اونم به اسم کشورت اینکار رو بکنی.

برام جالبه که دم از اسلام می زنید و حتی احکام اون رو نمی دونید. این جملات شما تا اونجا که من می دونم از نظر شرعی مورد داره و حتی حد هم داره. شما خیلی راحت یه عده رو محکوم می کنید (که می تونه تهمت زدن باشه که از زشترین اخلاقها چه در دین و خارج از اون به شمار می ره) و خیلی راحت برای جرم دزدی حکم اعدام می دید (‌که باز در دین حکمش این نیست). (اگر دیدین کسی هم در جریان این موارد اعدام شده مطمن باشید که تنها دلیلش این نبوده) در صورتی که اسلام بخشنده ترین دین به شمار می ره و تا حد ممکن سعی می کنه برای افراد حکم سنگینی مثل اعدام رو روا ندونه. البته من کارشناس دینی نیستم ولی چهره ای که از اسلام می شناسم یه چهره خوب و غیر خشن هست که متاسفانه با اعقاید تند و در برخی از موارد دروغین یه عده و البته دشمنان اون سعی شده چهره خشنی مثل داعش ازش ترسیم شه. 

خیلی برام جالبه که آرزوی یه عده گرفتن جون یه عده دیگه است. چه خوب بود آرزو می کردید امیدوارم که مثلا به راه راست هدایت شن یا آرزو می کردین که کاش دیگه این مساله اتفاق نیافته.




> تبریزی ها همیشه بهترین دوست هایی بودن که از کودکی تا به حال داشتم. من دوست دارم در شما کسی مثل آقای عالی نسب رو ببینم.


اول از همه باید یا بگم که با دوست داشتن یه عده یا خودمون چیزی رو تحمیل نکنیم

 و مورد بعدی اینه که آقای عالی نصب به جای اینکه چوبه دار و زندان بسازه توی تبریز بیمارستان و کارخونه ساخت که با پیدا شدن شغل برای افراد جامعه از گرایش اونها به سمت جرم جلوگیری کنه. بهتر بود قبل از اینکه متنی تحریک آمیز مانند بالا رو بنویسی و یا اینکه برای کسی دیگه چیزی رو روا بدونی ببینی چقدر به اون دوست داشتن ها، خودتون نزدیک هستید.

----------


## reza_noei

> یادم نمیاد جایی طرفداری کرده باشم. برعکس گفتم اینا نشون میده از همون زمان هم بحران بوده و گرنه شعار نمی شدن.


معذرت میخوام منظورتون رو اشتباهی فهمیدم.




> یادم نمیاد در مورد لیبرالیسم صحبتی کرده باشم. بیخودی سعی نکن با حرف توی دهن کسی گذاشتن از منافع خودت دفاع کنی.


منظورم شما نبودید دولت فعلی رو میگم 1 : 1 مساوی (:




> یادم نیست از کمونیست طرفداری کرده باشم. بازم بیخودی سعی نکن با حرف توی دهن کسی گذاشتن از منافع خودت دفاع کنی.


مثال های شماست که این ذهنیت ها رو ایجاد میکنه. من نفعی ندارم که بخوام ازش دفاع کنم. من نذرات شما رو گوش میکنم نظر خودم را هم میگم. سیاست مدار نیستم (:




> من فقط بهت گفتم که زمانی که مطالعه نداری اصلا حتی فکر نظر دادن رو هم نکن. گفتم قبل از اینکه مخالف چیزی باشی (چه به حق چه غیر حق) بهتره که دیدگاه دو طرف رو هم مطالعه کنی. همین اینکه با گوش دادن به یک طرف داری قضاوت می کنی (هرچند که خودم هم  مخالف کمونیسم هستم) خودش نه تنها به دور از اخلاقیات هست بلکه حتی در دین هم جایز نیست. بحثی که مطرح کرده بودم این بود که الکی از خودت نگو که کمونیسم آرزوش آمریکا شدنه که برعکس اصلا سر همین تفاوت های ایدولیژیکی اونها جنگ سرد به وجود اومد و ... اونها حتی از نظر ایدولوژی هم با هم مشکل داشتن چه برسه ....


بله قبول دارم من درگیر درسم و اونقدر وقت نکردم که سراغ مکاتب دیگه برم فعلا روی اسلام تمرکز دارم، اگر وقت کنم سراغ دیگر مکتب ها هم میرم ولی اجمالان آنچه که از منتقدین میشنوم را اعلام میکنم اگر دفاعی بود حتما میشنوم. ببینید منظور من از اینکه کمونیسم آرزوش آمریکا شدنه اینه که بستر مارکسیسم و کمونیسم در مقابل نظام سرمایه داری شکل گرفته و هدفش اینه که این نظام رو کنار بزنه و "قدرت" رو بدست بگیره و از نظر جامعیت و غایت نمیتونه اون چیزی باشه که بشه بهش تکیه کرد.




> من واقعا متاسفم برات که فکر می کنی با اعدام کردن مشکلات حل می شه و کسی دیگه جرات نمی کنه. بجای اینکه بگی بیا ببینیم مشکل کجاست و اون رو از ریشه حلش کنیم تا دیگه افراد اینجوری بار نیاین سعی می کنی با اهرم زور و فشار اینکار و اونم به اسم کشورت اینکار رو بکنی.
> 
> برام جالبه که دم از اسلام می زنید و حتی احکام اون رو نمی دونید. این جملات شما تا اونجا که من می دونم از نظر شرعی مورد داره و حتی حد هم داره. شما خیلی راحت یه عده رو محکوم می کنید (که می تونه تهمت زدن باشه که از زشترین اخلاقها چه در دین و خارج از اون به شمار می ره) و خیلی راحت برای جرم دزدی حکم اعدام می دید (‌که باز در دین حکمش این نیست). (اگر دیدین کسی هم در جریان این موارد اعدام شده مطمن باشید که تنها دلیلش این نبوده) در صورتی که اسلام بخشنده ترین دین به شمار می ره و تا حد ممکن سعی می کنه برای افراد حکم سنگینی مثل اعدام رو روا ندونه. البته من کارشناس دینی نیستم ولی چهره ای که از اسلام می شناسم یه چهره خوب و غیر خشن هست که متاسفانه با اعقاید تند و در برخی از موارد دروغین یه عده و البته دشمنان اون سعی شده چهره خشنی مثل داعش ازش ترسیم شه. 
> 
> خیلی برام جالبه که آرزوی یه عده گرفتن جون یه عده دیگه است. چه خوب بود آرزو می کردید امیدوارم که مثلا به راه راست هدایت شن یا آرزو می کردین که کاش دیگه این مساله اتفاق نیافته.


خوب ببیند من کشتن در جهان امروز را به دو شکل میبینم : 
1. یکی اینکه با یک سلاح فردی را بکشید.
2. دوم اینکه از اون فرد امکانات زندگی را بگیرید تا اون فرد به مرور زمان از بین بره.

اولی که خوب صریح اسلامه قتل نفسه و حکمش قصاص. 
در مورد دومی باید ببینیم که اگر کسی اومد 3هزار میلیارد بالا کشید چه حکمی باید برایش بدهیم ؟ 3هزار میلیار دیه ی چند نفره ؟ اگر دیه ی یک فرد رو 150 میلیون حساب کنیم (تازه اگر بواسطه قتل غیر عمد باشه) تقسیم کنیم 3هزار میلیارد رو به این عدد برابر با دیه 20000 نفر میشه. حالا اگر این این 3هزار میلیارد رو برای کودکان سرطانی هزینه میکردیم چند نفر نجات پیدا میکردند؟ (با فرض اینکه به ازای هر نفر 150 میلیون هزینه نیاز باشه) حدود 20000 کودک نجات پیدا میکنند میشه مثالهای دیگری هم زد. الان به خاطرم رسید که برای همدستان خاوری حکم اعدام بریده بودند. ولی خوب چه بهتر بود که جلوی چشم بقیه مدیران کشور این حکم اجرا میشد.




> اول از همه باید یا بگم که با دوست داشتن یه عده یا خودمون چیزی رو تحمیل نکنیم
> 
>  و مورد بعدی اینه که آقای عالی نصب به جای اینکه چوبه دار و زندان بسازه توی تبریز بیمارستان و کارخونه ساخت که با پیدا شدن شغل برای افراد جامعه از گرایش اونها به سمت جرم جلوگیری کنه. بهتر بود قبل از اینکه متنی تحریک آمیز مانند بالا رو بنویسی و یا اینکه برای کسی دیگه چیزی رو روا بدونی ببینی چقدر به اون دوست داشتن ها، خودتون نزدیک هستید.


نه من واقعا شما و بقیه دوستان رو صمیمانه دوست دارم و اینجا نظراتم رو میگم و نظرات شما را مطالعه میکنم.
اگر برداشت هایی از حرف های شما میکنم که درست نیست باید من رو ببخشید چون این رسانه تنها متنه و من و شما نمیتوانیم احساسات و لحن نوشته هایمان را درک کنیم.

یاعلی
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## asman.abi

الان ایران هراسی بود اینا!!! :متعجب: 
مطالب ایران هراسی رو از اینجا میشه قشنگ برداشت کرد. اصلا ما نیاز به غربی ها نداریم خودمون مطالبشون رو جور می کنیم. شما استخدام سایت ... نمی شید. درامدش خوبه ها.
نیمه پر لیوان رو ببینید. ایران کشور فوق العاده ای هست. مستند ساختن بماند.
اینکه ما جایگاهمون در منطقه نه در دنیا داره روشن میشه. اقتداری که در منطقه هست مربوط به دلاور های فرزندان این مرزو بومه. خدا قوت
 شما تخصص داشته باش به خدا توکل کن او چاره ساز هست. 
زیاد صحبت نمی کنم. ببخشید

یا حق
موفق باشید

----------


## مهران رسا

اخوی؛ ملت از بهترین دانشگاه های ایران مدرک میگیرن که بتونن ویزا بگیرن برن آلمان و استرالیا و کانادا کار و زندگی کنن. بعد شما میخوای مدرک ات رو اونور بگیری پاشی بیای ایران کار کنی؟ :/ احساسی داری تصمیم میگیری. ایران بازاری نداره برادر من. میخوای بیای اینجا کدنویس بشی؟

----------


## reza_noei

> اخوی؛ ملت از بهترین دانشگاه های ایران مدرک میگیرن که بتونن ویزا بگیرن برن آلمان و استرالیا و کانادا کار و زندگی کنن. بعد شما میخوای مدرک ات رو اونور بگیری پاشی بیای ایران کار کنی؟ :/ احساسی داری تصمیم میگیری. ایران بازاری نداره برادر من. میخوای بیای اینجا کدنویس بشی؟


سلام 
دوست عزیز مشکل در ایران وجود داره امّا یک انسان واقعی کسیه که تو مشکلات به کشورش کمک کنه نه اینکه از زیر بار مسئولیت فرار کنه. من نمیگم ایران فوق العادست اما باید تلاش کنیم که بشه.
اگر دنبال راحتی بودید برنامه نویسی را انتخاب نمیکردید به قول بعضی از دوستان میرفتید دندان پزشکی میخواندید و پول پارو میکردید. 
اگر ما کشورمان را آباد نکنیم هیچ احدی برای ما کاری نخواهد کرد.

----------


## bahram8

> سلام
>  اگر توی آلمان نتونستید کار کنید مطمئن باشید که در ایران هم نخواهید تونست.
> 
> شما می تونید به کشورهای انگلیسی زبان هم برید که به مراتب شرایط زندگیشون بهتره. مثلا می تونه آمریکا، کانادا، استرالیا و یا حتی خود انگلیس باشه. در آمدهای حاصل از نرم افزاری هم توی اونها بیشتر از ایران و حتی آلمان هست. اما اعتباری رو که آلمانی بودن بهتون میده حتی آمریکایی بودن هم نمی تونه بده چون دیگه توی دنیا از نظر دسیپلین و ... حرف اول رو می زنن. پس بهتره از توی آلمان برای بازار جهانی خودتون رو آماده کنید. یه مورد بد آلمان هم مالیات و بیمه هست که نسبت به ایران و ... اگر براتون مهم باشه سنگاپور و چند کشور دیگه مالیات نزدیک 10 درصد  دارن.


اینجا مشکلی برای کار ندارم.
اگر میخواستم در کشوری مثل انگلیس برام میتونستم هم در آلمان بمونم.





> اگر به خاطر ایران میخواهید بیایید که سختی های خودش هم داره و بایستی تحمل کنید(و قابل تحمل) ولی اگر به خاطر پول و درآمد بیشتر قصد سفر به ایران دارید آلمان وضعیت بهتری داره...
> البته در مقطع فوق لیسانس  اگر در کارهای تحقیقاتی  می‌خواهید مشغول شوید تو ایران زیاد جایگاهی نداره
> 
> اینجا تو ایران شرکتهای فناوری رو به رشد هستند و همین رشد باعث شده ریسک اش هم زیاد شود چون هنوز به مرحله قابل اتکایی نرسیده بیشتر آزمون و خطا است....


بله, بخاطره درامد نیست که میخام بیام. البته آدم باید پول خونه و خوراکش بگیره.





> مشکلات خیلی بزرگه
> من رشتم نرم افزاره ,بیشتر وقتمم گذاشتم رو وب
> من به عنوان طراح وبی که خیلی وقته دارم کار میکنم و مهارتم بالاست الان از طراحی به زور ماهی 1 تومن در میارم (خیلی ها همینم در نمیارن)


رشته وب اینجا هم درامد خوبی نداره. والی این رشته اصلی من نیست.





> الان ایران هراسی بود اینا!!!
> مطالب ایران هراسی رو از اینجا میشه قشنگ برداشت کرد. اصلا ما نیاز به غربی ها نداریم خودمون مطالبشون رو جور می کنیم. شما استخدام سایت ... نمی شید. درامدش خوبه ها.


این یک بحث دیگه ی است آیا این ها خوشبخت میشوند یا نه...




اینجا خیلی در مرده عناوین مختلف بحث شده. من نمیخواستم انقدر به طرف سیاست کشیده بشه.
ممکنه که شما ها درست میگید ولی آدم باید خودش ببینه و آشنا بشه. ضمنا میخواستم بپرسم چه راهی بهتره, یعنی مثلا با چه نو شرکت هایی تماس بگیرم و آیا راه بهتر وجود دارد؟

----------


## golbafan

بهرام8 عزیز ، میخوای بیایی پیش خودم کار کنی؟

----------

